# New Abstract Eye Painting



## newabstract (Feb 3, 2009)

I have a new painting i did and i just wanted to hear how much you will value it for. Thanks


----------



## TooledUp (May 17, 2008)

Very nice but this is a painting contractor's forum. What's the normal going rate for something like that?

Well, I suppose now we're at it. I've got an abstract eye picture too...


----------



## newabstract (Feb 3, 2009)

Oh im sorry i wasn't aware of that. I don't know how much it goes for thats what im trying to find out. And thanks for the picture u attached lol i cant stop staring my head is starting to hurt.


----------



## FoilEffects (Dec 19, 2007)

I would say with anything art, it will sell to someone that wants it. It is nice and I like the colors, but the question you need to ask yourself is what do you want for it and then place that price on it and if someone loves it you will sell it and if not you wont!

You should post it on www.etsy.com, which is a online sales for people that do hand done art. Low cost to post it and you put the price to it and see if you sell it.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

I like the eye painting. I'll bid $35.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

ProWallGuy said:


> I like the eye painting. I'll bid $35.


WHAT, and you didn't lock it down at the same time ?

OK, I'll accept the honors.

PaintTalk.com is designed for professional painting contractors and the related fields to discuss issues and topics pertaining to the painting industries.


----------

